# Peacock Blue Oberon!!!



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so now that people have confirmed that oberon is definitely making kindle cases in the same peacock blue color as Patrizias GORGEOUS case my question is what styles do u think they will do and which would look best with that blue color??

Obviously they will probably do a RoH since that was the 1 they did for the gift to patrizia but what others do u also think they will add??
AND do you think they will do a completely new style all together just for this cover?? maybe with an actual peacock with the feathers spanning over onto the back cover 

Add on your thoughts!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Actually I think they *won't* do RoH... They told her it would be one of a kind, and I hope they keep it that way 

Personally, I'm hoping for Seaside or Waterfall (both in large journals) in peacock.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL .. Same here.. But who knows.. The color is stunning in person though


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you see the other message from ZomZom? He wrote and asked for a science fiction themed cover and Becca wrote back saying that was a great idea and might be great in the new blue color coming out later this year. So who knows, we may be seeing a design we haven't even seen yet -- wouldn't that be fun. Personally, I like the idea of a wrap around cover with the solar system.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Patrizia, have you posted a pic of your peacock blue on the Boards at some point that I might take a peek at?  I'll look through the threads for it if you know approximately the time you might have posted it.  I'm just curious to see the color. 
thanks, deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Deb, you can see it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg119354.html#msg119354

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Leslie.  I remember it now.  Very pretty blue.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll post one of the pics for easy reference. More can be seen if you click on Leslie's link.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Woo, that's beautiful! If that color became available in a pattern I like, I'd finally have an Oberon....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Woo, that's beautiful! If that color became available in a pattern I like, I'd finally have an Oberon....


I'm thinking any pattern that makes some sense with blue - Hokusai Wave, Butterfly, Raven, Iris (I hope!). River Garden could be nice in blue also. And, of course, ROH, but that is Patrizia's!  The tree and forest ones, I wouldn't like in blue.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

That color is stunning!


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous color!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope they offer this color for more than the Kindle covers. I would love to have a journal in such a beautiful color! I think it may push me to finally make the leap and get one! Or a handbag...


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

The peacock blue is stunning!  Oberon is now making it even more impossible to decide on just one color and design!  Between Amazon gift cards and Oberon, at least I have a birthday and holiday wish list


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

It would be nice if they came out with this color in a Kindle cover design that isn't available yet.  Seems like that would make that color really special.  Possible since the color is peacock blue maybe a peacock would look nice.  Just an idea.  I like the solar system idea also.  A wrap-around cover with lots of detail in that color would be nice.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Did you see the other message from ZomZom? He wrote and asked for a science fiction themed cover and Becca wrote back saying that was a great idea and might be great in the new blue color coming out later this year. So who knows, we may be seeing a design we haven't even seen yet -- wouldn't that be fun. Personally, I like the idea of a wrap around cover with the solar system.
> 
> L


I agree leslie - that would be really nice!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I would like to see Hosukai wave or one of the dragon covers


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I do want to make it clear as I did in my first post.. I have done some PR work for them for no pay and am glad to do it (they did not ask I offered, I had the time and the resources) this blue is unique and the blue they are doing I am told is similar but won't be the same exact shade.. right now this is a one of a kind.. they sent it to me as a thank you for the work.  I had NO idea they were going to do that it was a suprise since I mentioned I loved the blue.  

IF they do the blue it will be around fall or winter.. NOW knowing them it could be earlier as well.. LOL but please do not request this as its not "out" yet.. but since there was so much speculation on the blue I wanted you to get an idea of what they were working on.. consider it a sneak peek  lol and yes I LOVE it.. as I do all over Oberons Items!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I love how the blue and saddle ROH  show the shade variations on the part above the shepherd.  I wish my purple one had the shading.

I love the purple color just would love more shading.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder how they'll tweak the color for final production? Based on the photos I would say the Peacock Blue is a bit more feminine than I would want. Ideally I'd like something closer to Audi's Pelican Blue seen below:


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Response from Becca at Oberon, regarding possible designs in this color:

"We actually have an new image for the blue (I’ll keep you in suspense)..."


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

akjak said:


> Response from Becca at Oberon, regarding possible designs in this color:
> 
> "We actually have an new image for the blue (Ill keep you in suspense)..."


Thanks for sharing! I hope it is a wrap around!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just posted this reply I got from Becca last evening on the Oberon Request thread, but I'll post it here too:

Yes it’s coming but not for awhile. Can’t give you an exact date yet. It’s the first time the tannery has made this blue and sometimes the first few loads are disasters and have to be redone. As far as Kindle covers go it would appear as a choice for the Roof of Heaven and the Wave. Not sure what else yet. If you do talk on the boards about this, do me a favor and let everybody know that it will be a few months yet. Thanks!! Becca


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL you need to send that to Oberon and tell them to "match your car".. that cracked me up.. but actually my case is about that color... and what the heck is "the Puke".. LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> LOL you need to send that to Oberon and tell them to "match your car".. that cracked me up.. but actually my case is about that color... and what the heck is "the Puke".. LOL


I also wondered about The Puke. It also looks like a Maine license plate. Huh? LOL

L


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Ha!  Those aren't my cars, just pics I found after googling.  I thought the license plate was curiously humorous as well.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

akjak said:


> Actually I think they *won't* do RoH... They told her it would be one of a kind, and I hope they keep it that way
> 
> Personally, I'm hoping for Seaside or Waterfall (both in large journals) in peacock.


PLEASE patrizia tell them it would be OK to make ROH in that pretty blue color available to the rest of us. The only reason I don't have ROH already is because it doesn't come in blue. Pretty Please................ I'm not to proud to beg.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia, you've done so much for Oberon, I don't begrudge you your "Special." They can change the blue a little bit.... 

Betsy


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

I think, Kindle Boards turned out to be a Great place to Plug Oberon Covers. I've got two myself and family member another, with more gifts to be bought later I'm sure.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I see the "Blue Crush" and "Path to the Stars" skins on decalgirl becoming very popular.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> I think, Kindle Boards turned out to be a Great place to Plug Oberon Covers. I've got two myself and family member another, with more gifts to be bought later I'm sure.


That is the great thing about Oberon products - once you have one, you want more, and more, and more! They are so beautiful and well made. They actually sell themselves...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

It sucks because I have my Creek Bed Maple and now I DO want MORE


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love that blue color.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL Farm Wife

personally I wouldn't be offended in any way if they did that blue in ROH for everyone. it is gorgeous and I loved that I was thought of but if its profitable for them and everyone loves it why not.. I have no issue with it.  I will mention it to becca and don you guys love it.. LOL  Right now I am a one of a kind but things change..  I have no problem with that


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The color may well be a different shade, so yours would still be a special edition.  (That was an awesome thing for them to do for you.)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Mona

they are terrific.. Becca told me the shade would differ, but the short version of this is "whatever works for them".. thats the important thing.  I couldn't be happier that they are doing well! I love being in PR and have some high dollar clients but my favorites are always small family companies, I have a soft spot for them.. I love nothing more then to see then succeed because I know how hard it is to start and maintain a business..


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I really want "Seaside" in that color. It would be perfect...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

akjak said:


> I really want "Seaside" in that color. It would be perfect...


I agree. It would be stunning.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope they do make the ROH in blue. That was originally the cover I was going to order because on their web site it looks blue although it said purple. Then I saw pictures posted here and found that it really was purple. Although the purple was beautiful I sort of had mu heart set on the royal/cobalt blue I thought I saw on the Oberon web site. I ended up ordering the red River Garden. It should arrive on Monday, but I will be out of town so I won't see it until Friday . I could definitely see having more than one cover though in case I need a change. Maybe a Forest in fern and something in blue later - who knows?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love the Three Graces in a beautiful blue color.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

PJ.

who knows but I have to admit it is stunning in blue.. hopefully it will be one of their options down the road


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Patrizia.. even later if yours isn't unique, it will always be FIRST!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol. true seamonkey


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That is one beautiful cover. I have held off buying one and now think I am going to wait until they come out with the ROH in their new shade of blue. 
  Kdawna


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

kdawna said:


> That is one beautiful cover. I have held off buying one and now think I am going to wait until they come out with the ROH in their new shade of blue.
> Kdawna


That is what I'm going to attempt too, but it's not easy! I'd love the Creekbed Maple or the Dragonfly Pond in Green. I've got 2 Oberon's for K1, but I'm not using it much since K2 arrived a month ago.


----------

